
Can the MacBook Pro Replace Your iPad? - mch82
http://www.speirs.org/blog/2015/11/30/can-the-macbook-pro-replace-your-ipad
======
mch82
An iPad has been my primary personal device for years. I still do work on a PC
(because I'm required to), and I sometimes go to my MacBook Pro for editing
code. Most of my online reading happens on the iPad now. My only regular non-
console gaming is on the iPad. And I even designed and printed a friend's
wedding invitations on the iPad (Procreate is fantastic).

When I read articles criticizing iPad, I'm reminded of years of iOS vs Android
articles that made up a competition of equals that simply didn't exist (I
understand that for the last couple of years this is less true for flagship
Android devices).

I thought this article was a funny take on this style of journalism that uses
a vs-style competitive framing.

